# Why I don't paint & How NOT to spike a set



## Radman (Feb 7, 2005)

Phosphorescent paint.

Glo-paint as I call it. The liquid form of glowtape.

I would paint the whole set in glo-paint so we wouldn't need any lights! 

For wiz oz I tried to paint spike marks instead of using tape, and the lines were really sloppy! (Plus I watered down the paint WAY too much. [considering it isn't supposed to be watered down at all])

Let ye all learn from my mistakes!


----------



## TechnicalRunner (Feb 7, 2005)

a whole set in glow paint...never thought of that one haha. might as well paint the actors while you're at it


----------



## ricc0luke (Feb 7, 2005)

that might not be that bad--- could be kinda cool for the right scene!


----------



## ccfan213 (Feb 7, 2005)

seems blue man groupe -esque to me... that would be pretty cool for the right kinda show...


----------



## Peter (Feb 7, 2005)

I REALLY wanted to do that (paint the actors at least) for the last scene of "The Open Window" where two Ghosts come in through the window. The director didnt like the idea though. Instead we made a wind tunnel of fog (about 15 ft tall 4 feet deep and looping all the way arround our cyc) that they walked in through with some bottom lighting that made a fairly cool effect.


----------



## coraljag (Apr 10, 2006)

I saw a production of Midsummer Night's Dream where the actors were painted in liquid Tide, and when they turned on the blacklights, the actors all glowed. it was wicked.


----------



## Footer (Apr 10, 2006)

if you want to use paint as spikes get "day glow" spray paint... it dries in about 30 seconds...


----------



## Radman (Apr 10, 2006)

For the last children's show I designed and ME'd, I used high visibility orange spray paint to mark the position of the booms, so I could tell if they had been moved and would be able to line them back up exactly without having to refocus. I just did 2 lines, at say 3 o'clock and 6 o'clock, on the base across to the floor. -(- so if it moved it would be something like _(- and I would be able to put it back. It worked great, quick, easy, and effective.


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Apr 10, 2006)

One problem with glow-tape is that it needs light fairly often to retain it's glow and so using it backstage works well for about twenty minutes and then it doesn't glow anymore. I guess it's just good for onstage where the lights recharge it often.


----------



## saxman0317 (Apr 10, 2006)

for a great ghost effect, we rear projected caesar in Julius Caesar onto a black screen with green lasers and pars with Dry ice coming out around it with some really cool sound mixing that we figured out how to do that night. Turned out real good, ill see if i can find a pic. But whats so great about glow tape? we use electrical tape and it works perfectly fine for spikes, and comes in more colors. I find myself spiking where house mics pick up, light spots, and sets with all differnt colors for ease of others use.


----------



## Radman (Apr 10, 2006)

Where did glowtape even get mentioned? This thread has been about glowPAINT, not glowTAPE. I agree however that glow tape is almost pointless, we just use regular spike tape.


----------



## saxman0317 (Apr 10, 2006)

ya..but it came up before hand to...we dont have fancy paint either though.
and the ghost thing came up because of formor mention to


----------



## Radman (Apr 10, 2006)

That was not meant to bash you at all by the way, but it was a bit of a stretch. I can be really linky like that sometimes, I can go from thinking one thing to thinking a totally unrelated thing by making little connections. It gets to be annoying really. Hah I probably have ADD or whatever!


----------



## jumpjet (Apr 11, 2006)

Glow tape's sole purpose for me is actorproofing things that they will run into in the dark. Stairs, doorways, doorknobs, etc.


----------



## Radman (Apr 11, 2006)

jumpjet said:


> Glow tape's sole purpose for me is actorproofing things that they will run into in the dark. Stairs, doorways, doorknobs, etc.


Yep, that's exactlly what we use it for as well. Things like the edge of the stage (someone actually has fallen off before, lol).


----------



## saxman0317 (Apr 14, 2006)

Radman said:


> Yep, that's exactlly what we use it for as well. Things like the edge of the stage (someone actually has fallen off before, lol).



haha.....guilty... During one of our concerts i had an improve solo. Learned that i have to watch where im moving while i play.


----------



## Radman (Apr 14, 2006)

saxman0317 said:


> haha.....guilty... During one of our concerts i had an improve solo. Learned that i have to watch where im moving while i play.


Haha, it always happens to the best of us. 

Now I'm thinking we should glowtape the conductor's head so he doesn't get kicked! Of course we don't have a musical coming up for a while, and on second thought his bald head reflects enough stray light to be quite the beacon. Oh wait, that's why he wears a black hat...


----------



## Chris15 (Apr 15, 2006)

Radman said:


> Yep, that's exactlly what we use it for as well. Things like the edge of the stage (someone actually has fallen off before, lol).



Haven't fallen off a stage but did walk into a piano stool on stage a few years ago. I vowed to put a little bit of glow tape on the corner of the stool after that. Glow Tape and I imagine Glow Paint do have their uses, but let me quote from the Techie Creed

> 14. AND ABOVE ALL, GET CARRIED AWAY NOT WITH THE GLOW TAPE, OR THY STAGE WILL LOOK LIKE AN AIRPORT.


----------

